# Ive been given a free TREK SLR 6500 series 6



## roadrash (6 Jan 2019)

As above, I was given it by a near neighbour ,I have no idea of its age/or when they was sold, its been outside for 2 months but doesn't seem to have suffered much,im going to give it a clean, fit new cables, brake noodles and chain and it will be good to go. it has a basic manitou slate fork.

does anyone have one, what do you think of it

here it is..
..


----------



## DCLane (6 Jan 2019)

Your neighbours must like you.


----------



## roadrash (6 Jan 2019)

She asked if wanted it as she was going to take it to the tip


----------



## tom73 (6 Jan 2019)

Nice one  if only we all had neighbours like that...


----------



## keithmac (6 Jan 2019)

Will clean up well that, ideal for free!.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Jan 2019)

Doubt it has any value, but a nice bit of bike cleaning and fettle therapy for free.
I love fettle and shine session


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jan 2019)

What a result!


----------



## Brandane (6 Jan 2019)

I've got one! Slightly different version by the looks of things, and mine has a few upgrades i.e. disc brakes and 2 different forks - a rigid carbon for non MTB use, and RockShox for off road. I love mine, especially the colour scheme, and IIRC it is about 10 years old. Lives in the house with another 4 bikes, so still in great condition.... Pics to follow.


----------



## roadrash (6 Jan 2019)

I like that @Brandane ...on the one ive been given the fork and rear of the frame both have mounting points for disc brakesbut have V brakes


----------



## Brandane (6 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> I like that @Brandane ...on the one ive been given the fork and rear of the frame both have mounting points for disc brakesbut have V brakes


Mine came with rim brakes, and like yours it was "disc ready", so I upgraded it after a few years. Great bike, and well worth spending a few £££ to get it sorted IMHO..


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Jan 2019)

Great bike, I have a slightly modified 2008 Trek 6500 with rigid carbon forks and 700c handbuilts.
Yours will clean up well.


----------



## Jody (6 Jan 2019)

That's a tidy bike Roadrash. A little fettling should see it come up well as it looks reasonable condition. Fork might be a bit sketchy if it's been left outside so it would be worth doing a quick strip and regrease/oil. 

As for the year, I reckon around 98/99 due to it being disc ready but still having v's.


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Jan 2019)

It is actually a 2007 model, this is the year they came with Manitou Slate forks.
Could it once have had disc brakes?
https://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/help-finding-trek-bike-732263.html

http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35226


----------



## Jody (6 Jan 2019)

Surprised they didnt put discs on it given the year.


----------



## wisdom (6 Jan 2019)

It will be a good bike after a bit of fettling.My hybrid has deore hubs and gears I love them.Nice neighbours as has been said previously.


----------



## roadrash (7 Jan 2019)

She asked me if I wanted a bike that's been left outside for a while , I didn't know what to expect when I said I would take a look , couldn't believe it when I saw it , don't know why but I was expecting to see a rusting B.S.O., I certainly was expecting what I got


----------



## roadrash (10 Jan 2019)

Started to clean this up this afternoon and found a broken spoke in the back wheel, trip to the lbs for a new one shortly


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Jan 2019)

I would be tempted to fit a cheap rigid fork, some slicks, mudguards and a rack and have a lovely utility bike.


----------



## roadrash (10 Jan 2019)

Took the back tyre off to find a 700c innertube in a 26"tyre, it must have felt like riding over a brick once every wheel revolution, no problem says I, out to the shed for a replacement tube , hmmm yeah right , don't you love when the spare tubes you have are Schrader and you need presta, I had just come back from the lbs too 

New front brake cable , new noodle and new blocks fitted on the front and the frame has cleaned up really well..



new chain and gear cables to do either tomorrow or saturday


----------



## roadrash (12 Jan 2019)

front and rear brakes have had new cables, inner and outers , noodles and brake blocks, new front and rear gear cables ,inners and outers, ive never seen a rear inner gear cable as stiff, I could only just pull it from its outer, forks have had a going over , just got the chain to change, oh and new grips. spend so far £14 for chain and brake noodles , I already had the cables and blocks, and of course the bike was free …..did I mention , I like free


----------



## roadrash (13 Jan 2019)

The total cost has just rocketed skywards , new grips bought for £5.99 total now £19.99
..

just the chain to put on now


----------



## tom73 (13 Jan 2019)

Oh these costly freebies


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jan 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> It is actually a 2007 model, this is the year they came with Manitou Slate forks.
> Could it once have had disc brakes?
> https://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/help-finding-trek-bike-732263.html
> 
> http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35226



I had a 2007 model, for a while, before selling it
I used it for CX, as I didn't have a CX bike at that point, & thought it could dual-purpose, for bridleways, etc....

Mindst you, it had the 'sit up & beg' stem changed before leaving the shop also the upswept (cow-horn…. to me) 'bars

The fat tyres (2.3"?) were swapped for a pair of 1.5" (more clearance, & I _rode light_, anyway)

The 'old' club kit, taken at the 2007 'Harriers v Cyclists'




Leaning on my, sadly departed, early 2010; 110 CSW


----------



## johnblack (14 Jan 2019)

Had one with discs in matte grey, only upgraded from it this winter. Great all-rounder.


----------

